
Remembering organic chemistry legend Robert Burns Woodward (2017) - Petiver
https://cen.acs.org/articles/95/i15/Remembering-organic-chemistry-legend-Robert-Burns-Woodward.html
======
OldGuyInTheClub
One of Woodward's legendary lectures is available as a grainy but compelling
two part video series [1,2]. It concerns the total synthesis of Vitamin B-12
done through his collaboration with Eschenmoser in Switzerland. It is a
departmental seminar at Harvard which seems to have its own idiosyncracies.
One would think that he would need no introduction, least of all to his
colleagues, but there is one and it is 30 minutes long including a discussion
of his horoscope and the preparation (and consumption) of a daiquiri.

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvEB05xdAy4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvEB05xdAy4)

[2][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi_awjWaP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVi_awjWaP4)

